# Bee Store Preferences



## whitebark (Jul 14, 2004)

Like most beekeepers I can't help but stop when I come upon a bee store, I don't mean just a honey for sale sign but a shop fully devoted to bees and honey. Problem is I can't stand most of them. They typically have a tonne of skin products, honey mixed with whatever people will eat, and a bunch of over priced product ($48 for 3kg of honey at the last one I went to). I guess part of my problem is I approach bees from the biology side - I often tell people I love bees but am indifferent to honey; but don't get me wrong I love seeing and tasting all of the honey varieties etc. I'm curious if anyone here has encountered a real top notch shop that pleases both tourists and beekeepers alike and does a nice job of marketing honey, wax products and bees?


----------

